# Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen



## dr.exe (20. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte bis jetzt immer Feederfischen und Grundfischen wäre das selbe^^ bzw. ziemlich identisch. durch einige Beträge hier habe ich den eindruck das es da doch gewaltige unterscheide gibt. Ich dachte der einzige unterscheid wäre das man beim Grundfischen Blei als Wurfgewicht nimmt und beim Feederfischen nen Futterkorb.
Für die Rute sollte das doch egal sein oder sind die gewichtsunterschiede zu groß? 200g futterkorb? 50g blei?
könnt ihr mich mal auflären wieso es dafür 2 rutersorten gibt?
Danke


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*



dr.exe schrieb:


> Ich dachte bis jetzt immer Feederfischen und Grundfischen wäre das selbe^^ bzw. ziemlich identisch. durch einige Beträge hier habe ich den eindruck das es da doch gewaltige unterscheide gibt. Ich dachte der einzige unterscheid wäre das man beim Grundfischen Blei als Wurfgewicht nimmt und beim Feederfischen nen Futterkorb.
> Für die Rute sollte das doch egal sein oder sind die gewichtsunterschiede zu groß? 200g futterkorb? 50g blei?
> könnt ihr mich mal auflären wieso es dafür 2 rutersorten gibt?
> Danke



feedern ist im prinzip eine form des grundangelns wobei die bißerkennung über die rutenspitze erfolgt.

antonio


----------



## dr.exe (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

aha und welche arten von grundfischen gibts dann sonst? bzw wie erfolgt dort die bissanzeige?
sorry für die fragen habe bis jetzt nur mit pose auf Weißfisch geangelt an nem See.
über Pfingsten fahre ich aber mit nem kumepl an den Rhein / main und da kann man ja kein posenfischen machen^^


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

zum beispiel angeln mit festbleimontage oder laufbleimontage oder freie leine usw.
bißanzeige kann über die verschiedensten bißanzeiger erfolgen.
elektronische, einhängeanzeiger in den verschiedensten formen etc.

antonio


----------



## dr.exe (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

und was ist mit dem ruten? bruacht man dafür unterschiedliche oder geht das mit ein und der selben?
natürlich nicht gleichzeitg^^


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

ruten wählst du entsprechend deinem wurfgewicht und deinen vorstellungen bezüglich der aktion und länge.

antonio


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

ich wollte am we auch mal wieder feedern nach jahren!kann man nich auch was in die schnurhängen? ein ü-ei mit einen kleinen blei dirn so 1gramm??


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*



Besorger schrieb:


> ich wollte am we auch mal wieder feedern nach jahren!kann man nich auch was in die schnurhängen? ein ü-ei mit einen kleinen blei dirn so 1gramm??



was willst du denn beim feedern ein ü-ei einhängen die bißanzeige erfolgt über die rutenspitze.

antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

Können schon nur hat das nichts mit Feedern zu tun 

Feeder usw. ist wie gesagt die besagte Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze.


----------



## Lucius (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Können schon nur hat das nichts mit Feedern zu tun
> 
> Feeder usw. ist wie gesagt die besagte Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze.




Na ja, nicht ganz denn der Begriff "Feeder" leitet sich ja vom Englischen für füttern ab, also kann man im eig. Sinne auch mit jeder Art von Rute angeln und feedert sobald man einen Futterkorb benutzt.
Die Art der Montage und die Bisserkennung zusammen wird heute als Feedern betrachtet, Ich hab aber schon Angler gesehen die mit Pose und Futterkorb geangelt haben.

Hauptprinzip bleibt aber durch exakte Würfe an die immer gleiche Position in Kombination mit dem Futterkorb eine Futterdecke zu erzeugen die:
a. mit normalen Wurfmitteln (Schleuder,etc.) nicht erreichbar ist  
b. um direkt in Hakennähe anzufüttern...

Die Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze ist mit etwas Erfahrung sehr fein...


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

Feedern in D wird aber als reine Bisserkennung über Rutenspitze gesehen, also las den UK Klassiker mal sein 

Pose und Futterkorb ist doch nichts neues, kenne ettliche Leute die es so praktizeiren, hängt immer davon ab was man da eig erreichen will.


----------



## dr.exe (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

leute ich habe das immer noch nciht ganz gerafft. beim normalen grundangeln, erfolgt doch die bissanzeig auch über die routenspitze odeR?


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*



dr.exe schrieb:


> leute ich habe das immer noch nciht ganz gerafft. beim normalen grundangeln, erfolgt doch die bissanzeig auch über die routenspitze odeR?



was ist normales grundangeln?
es gibt viele formen der grundangelei und eben auch viele möglichkeiten der bißanzeige.

antonio


----------



## dr.exe (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

unter normalen grundangel verstehen ich Haken mit Blei als wurfgewicht, also habe das mal so gemacht habt: Vorfach mit Haken - Wirbel - Durchlaufblei - Stopper.
das verstehe ich unter normalen grundangeln^^
wahrscheinlich ist das total falsch was ich aml gemacht habe und der grund warum ich bei ca angeltripps nur 1 einzigen fisch so gefangen habe^^


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

unter grundangeln kannst du, mal ganz einfach gesagt, alles rechnen was ohne pose/schwimmer gemacht wird.fliegenfischen und spinnfischen in allen varianten ebenfalls ausgenommen.
ob nun mit durchlauf oder festblei oder ganz ohne oder futterkorb und und und ist egal.
und welche art der bißanzeige ebenfalls egal.

antonio


----------



## dr.exe (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

ahhh^^ also ist grundangeln der oberbegriff und fedderfischen ne unterkategorie davon^^
das muss mir erstmal einer sagen.


----------



## antonio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*



dr.exe schrieb:


> ahhh^^ also ist grundangeln der oberbegriff und fedderfischen ne unterkategorie davon^^
> das muss mir erstmal einer sagen.



sagte ich doch schon weiter oben.

antonio


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterschied Feederfischen / grundfischen*

nur meine feederrute is schon sehr alt  die is nich farbig oben an der spitze:S aber sehrt sehr weich ach mal schauen  wie is ja egal hauptsache ich fange was


----------

